# Pathways



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Greeting fellow Eldar warriors. I am Autrach Eolyon daughter of Farseer Folus. For centuries Humans of the Imperium have polluted the maiden world of Solius. They have also recently discovered several artefacts that belong to our people. I have been tasked with retaking our lost artefacts and with providing intel and support for an Altaioc task force being assembled. The rally point will be the dome of seers.

Eolyon made her way quickly there to wait for the applicants. She hadn't told them the third phase of the mission but that would be left for later. She was soon there standing inside the dome, and since the others had arrived she had time to pause and reflect on the task at hand. The humans would pay for desecrating the Maiden world.

_Sorandil_ is inside his ship when he hears the broadcast. He takes one look at it and smiles. He could get the spare parts he needs if he offers his services.
_Yleleth_ is practicing on his jetbike, racing through the tall towers of the craftworld. He narrowly misses a Falcon Grav tank as he hears the message, the only thing stopping him crashing is his skill on a jetbike.
_Balreir _is making his way through the crowd off eldar, passing the dire avenger shrine. He is the closest to the dome and can get there quickly.
_Cadeyrn and Solaste _have both just arrived through the webway and being allowed into the craftworld by the guardians off the gate immediatly make their way there. Both know off the mission _Cadeyrn_ through his brother rangers and _Solaste_ through _Farseer Emdre._
_Manan Sher'Ka_ is woken by the broadcast after meditating in his quaters. He quietly prepares himself before getting ready too meet up with the others.


I will post Autrach Eolyon in different posts to my updates for everyone.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yleleth listens to the message from Autarch Eolyon and almost hits a Falcon.
''Oops, that was close.'' He says quietly while he slow down and change his direction towards the dome of Seers. 
He gets there quite fast. After parking his jetbike he enters the dome.
''Hello Autarch, so am I the first one here?''


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril walked onto the bridge of the _Sunraider_ clad only in his cloak, he carried a las-pistol in its holster on his belt which losely hanged from his waste. The bridge was cold, extremly cold as he entered a shiver was sent down his back as he lifted his hands too his mouth and breathed between them, a cloud of condensation filling the 'bubble'. Sorandril walked towards his ornate marble command throne, jewels twinkled up its flanks some red some blue every now and again a orange one would even appear.

Sorandril took a seat, his hands resting on the arm rests that ended in two human skulls, their eyes dark voids as the ship moved towards a asteroid feild in the distance. Sorandril had lost his entire crew too the treacherous Mon-Keigh who had boarded his ship and rounded them up in the hangers only too be gunned down moments later, Sorandril however had managed to overcome his escorts and in a desperate ploy he had vented the atmosphere on the _Sunraider_ nearly killing himself in the process if he had not hidden in a Darkstar fighter.

Sorandril leaned backwards as he looked up at the giant glass globe that was his command bridge, it had been added many years ago when his Father still ruled the ship. A single klaxon began to wail and it made him suddenly snap upwards, he looked around alarmed and found a console bleeping a few metres away, he quickly walked towards it on his tip toes, and pressed a large curled rune and a message played-

"Greeting fellow Eld- warriors. I am Autrach Eolyon daughter of Farseer Fo-. For centuries Hum-ns of the Imperium have polluted the maiden world of Solius. Th- have also rec-ly discovered several artefacts that belong to our people. I have been tasked with retaking our lost artefacts and with pro-ing intel and support for an Altaioc task force being assembled. The rally point will be the dome of seers."

Sorandril cocked his head and sighed at it being so distorted but he made out some certain words like Altaioc and Imperium enough too know what was being asked of him he suddenly smiled and turned running towards the pilot console. Sorandril slid into the large gloved seat his fingers quickly tapped along it as he set in the warp cordinates knowing very well his ship would just about be able too make the jump without something disastrous happening. 

The _Sunraider_ was pulled into the warp voilently, shaking as it did, the bridge's bright orange lights died and a red hinge settled in quickly as its predecesors had died. Sorandril got up uneasily and said a prayer too his lost gods, he walked towards the two large ornate doors that led off the bridge and pulled his hand down over the rune, it parted and came into a large hallway that smelt of burnt flesh.

Sorandril walked down the hallway, deep alcoves linning it each one bearing a member of his crew their faces twisted in cries of agony, their bodies torn open like bloody flowers. He had collected each member of his crew from their places where they had fallen, each time saying a prayer for them as he carried them too the command deck. Sorandril came too a pair of large doors, both made out of hundreds of skulls he sighed and said "Home" before pushing his way inwards.

Sorandril sniffed deeply, taking in the aroma of perfume and blood as he did with a large smile. His quarters was nearly as big as the bridge, taking up the entire forward quarter of the command deck it resembled a mini palace. In the centre was his giant red sheeted bed, now unatended too by his long dead slaves. Sorandril looked around, shimmering pictures linned the yellow and cream walls most of which were either of Imperial dignatries or glowing nebula's.

The Pirate Lord walked towards a set of red carpeted stairs that led up too where his armour was kept. Sorandril quickly ran up them, his cloak billowing out behind him too reveal a Tattoo'd body. Sorandril came onto the balconly, his armour was levitated by a blinding light a few metres away now resembling a mere outline as he walked towards it with a large grin saying "It has been too long".

Sorandril pushed through the feild, steam rising up off his arm as he touch a control pannel within, he unclipped his cloak letting it fall too his feet as the armour moved around him, suddenly clasping to him like a leach he smilled as his HUD activated a femining voice saying "All systems are go my lord" he turned and knelt down, picking up his cloak he quickly fastened it onto its hooks and walked towards a potrait of his father nad placed one hand on it pushing inwards it slid away and revealed a rune covered blade wrapped in a white sheet, he pulled it towards him and slid it into the scabbard on his back.

One Day Later

The _Sunraider_ ripped from the warp, pieces of armour ripping off-wards as it tilted to its side, in the distance nestled the giant glowing object that was Altaioc. Spires lifted upwards from its decks, each one covered with glowing and flashing lights, small fighters whipped around it like flies on a carcass even bigger vessals swarming around it like protective sentinals. 

A pair of Void Stalker class ships approached, the lead one was ornate while its sister was brutish. On the bridge of the _Sunraider_ Sorandril smilled as he realised the more brutal looking ship was another pirate vessal in the service of the immense Craft World, before he could do anything a bright light crackled around the room and twenty Guardians in long blue robes and wielding chainswords revealed himself around the Pirate Lord who laughed saying "Well this is a reception! hahahaha!". 

The _Sunraider_ was escorted into the docks, a Altaioc crew piloting the pirate ship inwards as it approached. Sorandril hissed as one of the boarders touched his throne and swung towards him, his fist connecting with the Eldar's helm sending the Eldar flying backwards onto the deck, the other ninteen boarders pointed their blades at him as he smilled saying "Cant you get my ship in quicker?". 

The ship moved over the habitation domes slowly stunned Eldar looking upwards and dropping their belongings as it moved in extremly low, its hull scrapping one of the domes, nearly cracking its thick layer. Sorandril gritted his teeth as the ship set down on its moorings and immediatly got up, walking towards the bridge doors as the Guardians struggled too keep up with him, he wavered his hand over the rune and walked into his memorial hall. 

Sorandril walked out onto the Craft World, rubbing his hands together as a honour guard of fifty Guardians formed a block around him as they began too walk towards the Dome Of Seers, a small Eldar meanwhile asking him several questions. The Pirate Lord looked at the huge Dome Of Seers and said "Been a long time since i set foot on a Craft World that said i do not need a escort" with that the Eldar suddenly dispersed as he set foot on the first step saying "Damn i hate these things" and acended the steps entering the Dome too find a pair of Eldar staring at him.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

*Home.* Or was it? It had been a long time. Sometimes he wondered. To return to a Path of war, which was his only other skill - he preferred freedom, even if the freedom itself eventually became an obsession. As the beacon came in he ran, star-cloak whipping out behind him as he dashed for the Dome of Seers. He'd give no old face a chance to warm his heart, no half-remembered friend of a millenia ago put him back in the lockstep of home.

The day was not right. Perhaps one day he would come home for good. But for now he was here as a Ranger. He stepped into the dome and averted his eyes, too afraid to look upon the Autarch less another familiar face stared back. "Your servant, Autarch. Guide my eyes to the target."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Autrach Eolyon smiled at Yleleth and said "Yes you are friend. We will wait for the others before i brief you."
Suddenly the door was yanked open and both eldar looked up. Standing in the doorway was an eldar wearing grey armour with blue slashes going from his left shoulder to right foot with a sword on his back. He also had a Mon-Keigh pistol at his side. Eolyon smiled at this eldars unique armour before another eldar, a ranger pushed his way past quickly, and said "Your servant, Autrach.Guide my eyes to the target." He had his eyes drawn away from her which made her wonder for a second before she said "Thank you. I would like to know your names." After all had said there names she thought for a moment. So far she had been impressed, Yleleth was from the report she had recieved moments ago from his near miss was a skilled driver, Sorandil looked as if he could handle himself in a fight, and Cadeyrn was most probably a deadeye with his gun.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manan slowly got up and put the few pieces of armor he did have on before putting on his flowing black cloak. He grabbed his ornate giant sword and clasped the belt around his waste before opening the door to his quarters and walking out into the light, or rather what should have been the light if he could see. To his psychic sight everything was bright, that was why he preferred his quarters to be pitch black, it seemed to dampen the light in his head. 

His quarters were located directly underneath the Dome of Seers, an honor that the craftworld's Seer Council had given him even though he tried to decline it upon his arrival. He had to admit it did help him in his meditations being able to commune again with the souls of his ancestors, well not HIS ancestors for this was not his home craftworld, but they suited nicely for the time being. 

As he walked he seemed to glide gracefully across the pale floors, the Eldar that were down here giving him a wide berth as if he was toxic. As he reached the steps he ascended them, his mind already contemplating what he could taste above him, already there were four Eldar in the dome one he guessed was the Autarch, her powerful spirit was obvious to any competant psychic, the other three were newcomers. 

As he reached the doors that opened into the Dome of Seers he nodded at the two eldar gaurds keeping watch, he saw their auras flash which he knew was a hint of apprehension and proceeded through the doors. Ah, now he knew who the other three were, one was a pirate for certain while the others were a jetbike rider and a ranger that seemed as though he did not want to be seen by his comrades. He could see the spirits of this craftworld's ancestors walking around and smiled at them as they recognized him and nodded at him, no matter how long he lived he would never get used to this.

As he approached the group he nodded at the three eldar before bowing his head at the Autarch, he waited a few minutes in silence before saying to the ranger, _*"Hold your head up child, there is no reason for you to fear being recognized."*_ He turned to the Autarch, _*"It is an honor."*_


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yleleth looked at the rest of the group for a while.
''What a great group, a pirate who uses Mon-Keigh weapons, a ranger who won't look eye to eye, and an old blind, what ever you are and a Autarch'' he said while laughing a little.
''Is some one yet missing, I want to get started.''


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at the Eldar who had just talked and chuckled saying "You talk quick for a Eldar from Saim-Hann young one you have got a cheeky tounge there perhaps i shall cut it off for you" he looked each Eldar in the eye before gripping his helm and with a hiss of steam pulling it away too reveal a face worn by war and pain, he placed his helm under his left arm and with his right pulled his hair out of his armour and turned towards the Autarch saying "Now little one how long do we have too wait i am getting tired of standing around i have more better things too do".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Stepping from the waygate Solaste shivered as he saw another eldar draw back in revulsion. He realised he was gaunt pale and unkempt yet he was momentarily insulted by the indignity of being despised. 

He checked Emdre's instructions and shook his head. He had no desire to be here. He only came out of respect for the farseer who had never betrayed him, never deserted him. He ran a hand through his scraggly hair and moved off towards the dome of
He struggled as his memory failed him
He stopped a passing eldar who blanched a little as he spoke in a slow rasping voice long disused
"Sir. I'm looking for the dome of.."
He allowed his sentence to trail and the Guardian jumped in quickly eager to be away
"seers?" 
Solaste nodded
The eldar pointed to a huge dome before hurrying away.
The dome grew in size and splendour as Solaste approached keeping to the shadows yet he felt a small tingling of awe as the spectacle evolved before his eyes. The golden tint twisted itself into the flowing golden hair of Cloza and he shuddered as pain wracked his soul. He moved through the arch and approached a blonde eldar with a strange cloak that flowed blue decorated with runes.
"I seek Autarch Eolyon. Can you help me?"
She looked at him and her face was unreadable yet he sensed disgust as she studied him
"Farseer Emdre sends his regards. I am yours to command"


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

Cadeyrn whispered his name to the Autarch, only for his eyes to snap up. "Fine judgement for a Seer, but then, Ulthwe did always specialize in meddlers." He bowed his head slightly. "But I'll hold my tongue for a Seer, turned out or not." A slight grin played on his lips behind the cloak. "We exiles must hold together, after all." A small stretch to accustom his body to the gravity of the Craftworld, and he looked to the Autarch. "It has been a long time - I believe I knew your mother when I was last here." A look around at the others around gave him some interest. "Well, well... this one has the gun of a mon-keigh. Will you be our expert in the ways of the barbarians? A good spotter makes it so much easier to land the killing blow."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon looked at Solaste, he looked a sorry sight, but Farseer Emdre had recommended him. "Glad too have you with us Solaste, Farseer Emdre holds you in high esteem." She sighed at their name calling, "We will wait until one more of our brethern joins us." Eolyon smiled at Cadeyrn, "My mother has never spoken off you, but she wasnt long with me before she died." She looked at Sorandil before saying "If you have something better to do then by all means go ahead, you wont get far, you need a crew and parts. The fastest way too get both is to come on this mission. Your choice."
Smiling she turned away and looked at Manan. He was a very valuable part off the team and she was honoured he had decided to come. "I am honoured that you grace us with your presence Seer Manan. Maybe you can guide us all through this safetly."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manan smiled at the ranger's remark, it was impossible for one to mask their true feelings around him, he saw the small hint of shame that brought on the comment but decided it would be best not pursue that avenue with the ranger yet. He listened to what the others had to say and when the Autarch addressed him he said, *"It has been a very long time since I have led any but myself, but I shall not fall short, I never have."* He could tell a few of the eldar present were pondering what he had meant and knew they would never guess.

He spoke up again after waiting a few seconds as if he was collecting his thoughts, _*"It has been ages since I have set foot on this craftworld also. I always admired the Dome you had here.....yes it was to the galactic north....a lot of our bretheren were there....the foul Necrontyr had awoken on a massive tomb world....."*_ He turned to face the Autarch and stared directly into her eyes, _*"Your mother was there, she was quite young then, I and my kin were tasked with helping her learn the ways of the Seer during those battles...."*_ he paused realizing he was saying too much, he did not want the others here to learn of his past, better they think him as some old Seer then what he truly was.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at the young Farseer and said "Ha why would i leave now? The fun is about too start!" he suddenly drew his Laspistol and aimed it at her head saying "Now you are slow haha" he threw it into the air and grabbed its muzzle the Farseer looked almost shocked as he threw it upwards again and quickly put it back into its holster as he said "I know the Humans well and am probably one of the few of our Kin that know them by that name their tactics may be crude but they are also effective i think you will value me more than you realise".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste saw the questions burning in the autarch's eyes and he moved away to a small chamber. The water revitalized him as he splashed it over his face as the grime and blood that lined the creases of his skin was worn away falling to stain the water below. He looked into the mirror and his eyes met his reflection and he saw the green spheres seemed to burst from the pale drawn skin upon his face. His hair was jet black and scraggly as it fell in an unkempt

He removed his robes and washed the blood from them as the water turned black. They clung to him as he placed them back around him enveloping his frail body and stark ribs in a veil of darkness. He moved back to the group damp cloth in hand and he sat aside squatting upon his heels as he deftly dissembled his rifle. His fingers nimbly cleaned the grime and his mind wandered as he studied the group.

He heard the old seer ramble about some past campaign yet he was distracted as he looked up in time to see an eldar draw a laspistol and point it at the seer. The cocky confidence in his face led to three words flashing across his brain
Brash, arrogant, flair

He studied the seer's reaction which was a mask of calm yet Solaste thought their was something more in his mind. An inner confidence perhaps. He summarized his thoughts words 
Experienced. Self assured. Secretive.

He thought the seers eyes glanced at him for a moment yet after a second he was sure he hadn't. He felt a sudden flash of feer and begun the 3 stage techniques emdre had taught him to repel psychic intervention. It was not infallable yet he hoped it would keep the seer out of his head.

He looked down to find his rifle re assembled and loaded in his hands and leant against a wall. Hopefully he could keep the seer out. Hopefully.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

"Mm. Everyone talks but the one who should." He watched the other go through his little ritual with disinterest, except to see how he handled the rifle. Skill and grace - he might be a little strung out, but he had the skill necessary to contribute. The flashy one with the human gun, though, might prove to be more of a problem than an asset... for now, though, he was the one accustomed to their ways and he'd do for intel. "Autarch, you are the one guiding our blade, dull and strange as it may be. We seem to have assembled a great mob here, but it is a disorganized one... The details, please."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon ignored Sorandil, she quite simply put to mind that if he tried anything she would strike him down if neccesary. Turning to Cadyerns question she replied "Ok then, i will give the details. Anyone else that joins our little band shall just have to keep up. Firstly we are to infiltrate the maiden world of Solius. The Mon-Keigh have polluted the world with their hive cities and manufactorms off war. We are to recover eldar lost artefacts which are in a military compound to the west of the main city. One particular item is a wraithbone core that powers the webway on Solius. After we have these artefacts we must re-activate the webway, so that our strike forces can enter past their orbital defences. Once that is achieved we shall provide intel for the main strike forces."

"We have captured a Mon-Keigh trader vessel and will use that to gain entrance to the planet, past all the mon-keighs patrols. Now any questions?" With that she stood one hand on her sword the other brushing her long blonde hair backwards.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC- sorry i was out of town / away from a computer for the last 36 hrs]

Balreir mingling in a crowd in front of the Dire Avengers shrine, stopped and gazed at the structure remembering when he was a child and wanting to become one. For a long, long time did this happen.

Then with a slight movement disappeared from the crowed street.

"mmm...seems that ive spent too much time today revisiting home, better get to the dome." With that Balreir adorned his armor that was blue once, but had blackened over the years following the Path of the Outcast. His cloak, stolen from an imperial warehouse several years ago, would soon blatantly contract from the rest of the craftworld. Finally holstering his Shuriken pistols and sheathing his two prized short swords [power swords for all aspects] Balreir grabbed ahold of his Shuriken long rifle and headed to the Dome of The Seers, avoiding to be seen at all costs.

Upon entering the golden building, He noticed a small group of Eldar that surrounded someone whom he guessed was Autrach Eolyon, who was very beautiful Balreir noted. With that Balreir walked right up to the group, who were by now watching him...with a mix of disdain, anger, and relief. "What?...Am I late?" were the first words out of Balreir's mouth.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon smiled as Balreir walked in. "Yes but as long as you are here late instead of never im sure we can cope. We make for the Solius as soon as possible so shall we make our way to the ship?" With that she left the great dome with the others trailing behind. Outside were 20 guardians which escorted them to the Mon-Keigh ship, the Undying Flame. Quickly they boarded to find that a small eldar crew of 100 and 60 guardians were going to be running the ship. The Guardians would locate the webway gate and would hold it until they arrive with the wraithbone core. All the eldar find their cabins and stow there things there, as it would take a day or so to reach the planet. Sorandil is sharing a room with Yeleth, and they talk while stowing their things, Solaste and Manon are in the mess hall eating, Cadyern and Belreir are swapping stories of their exploits in their quarters, while Eolyon wandering the halls, looking for a quiet place to medidate.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yleleth walked to his and Sorandils room on the ship.
''So you are from Saim Hann, I was born there and served there as a Guardian for some years.'' He said to Sorandil while stowing his things in the room.
''I wonder what the other group members are doing. I need sometign to eat soon though.'' He said.
''And the bed in the corner is mine.'' He said fast. Then he jumped in to the bed.
''Hmmm, these beds are almost comfortable, surprising since they are made by Mon-Keigh.'' He then laughed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril cocked his head and laughed aloud saying "Now young one that is my bed" he walked towards him and with one hand lifted him into the air so his legs were dangling and threw him onto the other bed with a grim smile before neatly settling down and putting his hands behind his head saying "Now do me a favour and be a good servent put the rest of my belongings away for me" as he whistled a old Imperial hyme he had been taught my a trader.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Servant, well better that than being thrown around as a doll.'' Yleleth said silently to himself as he realised Sorandril is stronger than him. He then took the rest of Sorandrils belongings and put them away neatly.
''Well as a servant, how much do I get paid?'' he said with a grin.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at the other Eldar and said "Paid? What is this paid? Im afraid i dont know the meaning of this word" he got up and walked towards the younger one and grabbed him by the shoulders pulling him up and said "I will take care of these later youngling now what do you say we go get some food ehh?" before gently pushing him out into the hallway and whispering "You know the way? Because if not it looks like we are going too have a little adventure haha".


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"so...Cadyern, done anything fun recently?" Balreir spoke while putting his meager amount of possessions away.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

"Mmm. There was a raid recently I contributed to that went quite well. It was a bit amusing to watch them run when the local Dragon Knights swept in. But my work doesn't allow for much amusement most of the time." He sighed, sliding his possessions under his bed carefully. "Such a short visit home - but too much longer there and I may have been lured back into that constricting grip. I don't think I could go back to the Path - at least not yet." He drew a shuriken from his robes, running it through his fingers in an old Dire Avenger exercise. "I don't believe I saw you in the Craftworld, but you treat it like home. Another of Alaitoc's many exiles?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Manan and Solaste ate there seemed to be a bubble of silence around them. The only eldar giving notice to them being the occasional seer that would bow its head in Manan's direction. Manan could almost taste the anxiousness coming from Solaste, he might as well talk to make the dishevelled Eldar feel better, _*"So, you know Emdre."*_ It wasn't a question, a simple yet deep statement that he hoped would get the eldar talking and comfortable, after all he couldn't have those he was working with on the edge. 

*"We've met once, ages ago, good seer that one."* He paused and smiled as he saw the Eldar attempt a psychic barrier,_* "No need for that young one, I could easily break through it if I wanted, but I won't I have no need. Now tell me about yourself."*_


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon gave up on her search for a place to meditate, hunger drove her as she reliesed she hadn't eaten in at least 36 hours. This maybe the best meal she was going to have for a while. As she made her way there questions burned inside her head. Manon knowing her mother and training her?! She knew she wouldn't get any information out of him for a while at least. He was too secretive. Also Cadyern knowing her as well. She would leave personal questions for later, knowing they could un-focus her. She past two guardians who bowed in respect too her as she went into the mess..


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste stowed his belongings quietly hoping he could get a cabin to himself before heading straight for the mess. He saw the seer and immediately prepared himself to form a barrier at any sign of psychic intervention. He had three stages to his barrier and only extremely strong psykers could break the third level. He prepared himself for a first level barrier which most psykers could shatter, let the seer think he was helpless yet even the most blind seer would not expect Emdre to let him fight chaos undefended against psychic attack.

He loaded his plate and ate the first plate quickly and he felt strength return to his failing limbs and quickly devoured a second. He was ravenous and he loaded a third which he ate slowly and carefully. Every so often he threw a glimpse at the seer. He did not trust psykers. He respected the seers immensely yet when your mind has been invaded once you are always anxious.

The seer broke the silence and his tone was soothing. Solaste felt himself unwinding and he panicked slamming the first level barrier in place. The seer smiled at his feeble barrier and asked him to tell him about himself. He closed his eyes briefly and looked the seer in the face with his startling green eyes.

"I know Emdre. He is a great seer and I am a ranger, I will do anything to help his cause for he is wise and sees much that is hidden to other seers. As for me, I have lived for just over a thousand years yet I have experienced horrors that many have and will never face. People think I am weak and dishevelled but their is a pain that eats away my very soul. I would like to meet the eldar that looks good after that. My business is my own. I would not divulge my secrets to somebody that keeps much of his own mind locked away."

He allowed his face to show his true emotions for he knew the seer could read them. He refused to smile for his statement was serious yet their was a hint of knowing mischief in his eyes. Suddenly he slammed up a third level barrier almost as a challenge to the eldar. He didnt think the seer could break it but it was possible, yet the seer would have to reveal his true strength. He drained his goblet and slipped from his seat bowing to the Autarch on his way out and leaving the seer whose face was expressionless yet Solaste hoped he had shocked him just a little.

The seer now knew he was not a dishevelled ranger. He was a dishevelled ranger with balls.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yleleth walked out of the room, or was actualy half pushed.
''I have no idea where we can get something to eat.'' He said with a smile and almost started to laugh.
''So where do we go now then?'' he asked Sorandril.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked around quickly and said "I have never been on a Imperial Ship of this Class but im taking it that the mess deck would be deeper down" he began too walk down a long hallway, Yleleth trailing behind him quickly making the odd joke only to be shut up by Sorandril with a icy gaze or comment. They came too a large bulkhead door that Sorandril quickly opened in anticpation, they came out into a large room filled with dusty crates Sorandril said "Keep watch there" as he walked towards the nearest and lifted up its top too find food, and lots of it inside and shouted "I think we found our dinner!" the other Eldar walked in but as he did the bulkhead slammed shut locking them within.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Thuellai said:


> "Mmm. There was a raid recently I contributed to that went quite well. It was a bit amusing to watch them run when the local Dragon Knights swept in. But my work doesn't allow for much amusement most of the time. Such a short visit home - but too much longer there and I may have been lured back into that constricting grip. I don't think I could go back to the Path - at least not yet. I don't believe I saw you in the Craftworld, but you treat it like home. Another of Alaitoc's many exiles?"


"Yes, and I dont often come back so when I do I make the most of it...which was why I was apparently late." Meanwhile Sorandil and Yeleth walked by noisily. 

"I wouldn't mind for the pirate and his idiot friend to get lost...that way it'll be quiet. Well I'm done packing, and your almost done, wanna go get some food?" Balreir spoke while his stomach growled. "I hope that its good, I don't want to go back to eating what i can catch yet."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manan smiled as the ranger got up and walked away only to be replaced by the Autarch, no he was not dishevelled indeed. Now he had the true strength of that warrior burned clearly in his mind, it is imperative when you are a seer to know your warriors' strengths and weaknesses, how else could you lead them?

*"He is strong that one." *Manan said to Eolyon as he pointed at the ranger as he left. *"Both in spirit and in body, even if he does look a little dishevelled to others' eyes. His spark burns bright, as does yours."* He stared Eolyon straight in the eyes for a very long time before turning back to his food and eating it happily. *"It has been awhile since I have been on a Mon-Keigh ship, I used to think they were ugly, but now I know that they suit their various purposes very well. The humans just don't have much of an aesthetic sense."* He chuckled a little at his own joke and realised Eolyon was still a little uncomfortable. 

He shifted in his seat a little before saying, *"It would do us no good for our leader to have her mind in other places. I assume you have questions for me, I am willing to answer them."* He sat and waited for anything the Autarch had to throw at him, she was his commander at this point in time and he did have certain information that could help soothe her worries.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The Autarch thought for a second before she asked "How well did you know my mother?" She said this before she started to eat. "Even though you probably don't want to, or have to answer this question, what are you, i mean if you trained my mother to become a farseer with your "comrades" and the fact that you chose exile from Ulthwe means something has happened to you? You are not just an old seer." She waited his reply, while she thought off how this was only the third time she will have faced the mon-keigh, and the first as an autarch.

Yeleth and Sorandril, you find out that the door is rather thick and no-one can hear you. Yeleth notices a mon-keigh communication device in the corner.
Solaste wanders the ship for a while, thinking off why Emdre wanted him on this mission.
Balreir and Cadeyrn finish packing and head to the mess, passing the room containing Yeleth and Sorandril.
Manan please answer any question you want to.... lol

(The fighting will start soon so bear with me)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril watched Yeleth pick up the small Vox unit and walked towards him, he shoved him slightly before snapping it from his hands and pulling it away quickly. He jumped up onto a large crate and dangled his legs turning and twisting nobs before putting it to his face and saying "Hello can anybody hear me?".........


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth found a Vox unit but Sorandril took it from his hands before he could do anything. He then watched as Sorandril jumped up on a box and started to try to get contact with the others.
''I hope you get some contact, I don't like to be locked in a room for very long.'' He then proceded to eat some fruits he found.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorandril and Yeleth hear over the vox, "This is Guardian Yme'So, who is this? Identify yourself, and your position." Replied the guardian manning the coms on the bridge. He turned and quickly ordered two of his comrades to prepare to go and see what the trouble was.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril sighed loudly and said "Well Yme'so i suggest you get someone down here to let us out before i come up there and personally put your head through a port hole" he looked at Yeleth and winked with a large grin before terminating the signal and jumping down saying "I wonder if we will be let out?" before chuckling loudly and throwing the Voc at Yeleth with both arms saying "Get rid of that i dont want it". Sorandril turned and picked out a fruit from one of the grates and taking a large bite out of it, green liquid pouring down his face as he did.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth dodged the Vox and then took it up and decided to keep it.
''Might be usefull, or if nothing else a nice souvenir.'' He said.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

(I may not be able to post till saturday as im going out of town and may have no internet access. Hopefully i will, sorry guys.)

Two guardians release Sorandril and Yeleth and escort them to the mess, mistaking them for normal crewmen saying "If you pull a stunt like this again, we are going to throw you in the brig for along time, you won't be missed crewmen."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril laughed at the comments and turned towards the Guardian, still walking into the mess and said "You going too throw me into the brig big guy? ehh?" he didnt wait for a answer before turning and seeing the Autarch and Old Eldar sitting at a table. Sorandril walked towards him and sat next too the Female Eldar, pushing her over he smiled saying "Well hello there" as he looked at the blind Eldar and smilled as he picked a piece of meat from his plate and said "Thanks im starving!".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manan let out a small sigh as he contemplated his answer to Eolyon's questions. She was young yes, and the young are always curious, but she had a right to know as his commander. He put his food down and stared at her, *"You are right, I am not just an old seer, I am much more. You know that Ulthwe is renowned for its seers and Farseers, I had been primed since birth to be a Farseer, a position that seemed to high for me to reach many times. But I completed the training for a Seer quickly and was immediately put on a council which I soon became the head of."*

He paused a little before continuing, *"I stayed in that position for three hundred years until my superiors thought me ready for more training. You see I was gifted, as are all seers, but mine was special. As training continues using one's psychic powers becomes like second nature to them, BUT it is still taxing on the mind and body, for me it was different. I had always been strong willed, sometimes it got me into trouble, but more often then not it didn't but that is beside the point. My gift was the ease with which I could learn and use powers. Now this was narrowed down to certain types of uses, I couldn't bolster my warriors' combat prowess around me at all like other psychics can, no my gift only shined in the arts of destruction. This worried the elder seers but others saw the potential like Eldrad." *

He took a sip of water before continuing, *"While he wasn't partial to war like I was he saw the need for me and let my training continue. I was then given the position of Farseer, but it wasn't long until I began to relish my power, and my need to learn more powerful attacks consumed me for the time being. This is when I met your mother, she was young and restless and they gave her to me to see if I could calm her down and vice versa, it worked for awhile until we eventually parted paths, she was extremely good at what she did. It was after that that Eldrad pointed us toward a system infested with chaos, we weren't going to expel them no, we were going to disable an ancient weapon from ages long gone. I had recently learned a new power that would enable me to kill any enemies within five hundred yards of my person and wanted to use it. The battle that ensued was horrid and I saw the time to use my power, little did I know that my training and control was not on level for its use and when I opened my eyes everything, including my warriors, was dead."*

He swallowed as he remembered the sight of all the bodies of his friends he had had for centuries killed in an instant by his hand, *"The sight was unbearable to me so I blinded myself. When I was found I was told it wasn't my fault and that I didn't know better, but I didn't care, so I chose exile. I couldnt bear to see the true feelings of those who pretended to feel sorry for me, now I simply wonder the galaxy aiding those I can when I can. Much of my more powerful attacks have fallen out of use and I would need to relearn them but I am still very powerful when needed. Please, do not tell the others what has passed between us here, they must not know."*


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth followed the guardians calmly to the mess hall. He laughed a little when Sorandril talked with the guardian who said he would throw them in the brig. He then took a chair on the other side of the table from the Autarch, so he sat directly in her vision.
''Hello Autarch, and hello Seer.'' He said with a little respect.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste wandered the ship lost in thought. His cloak snaked around him in undulating coils as he contemplated Emdre. 
Why had he sent him on this mission? It was pointless, irrelevant in the great scheme of things. Had he failed Emdre somehow?

He wondered past the guardians that manned the ship and his brow became furrowed as he contemplated his relationship with Emdre. He was certain Emdre liked him, even loved him. Yet it was the sort of love he had for his rifle. It was his tool, his weapon and he loved it and cared for it. Maybe Emdre sent him on this mission in order to take care of him? He had a feeling that Emdre felt he had become to involved in his quest, maybe this mission was to take his mind away, reintroduce him to society. 

Solaste knew he had been an outcast to long. He enjoyed the company of the other eldar yet he felt the burden of their pity. His frame was dishevelled and they pitied him and did not trust him, treated him with wary disregard as if scared he may break. 

Well at least the seer knew he would not break. Solaste pondered once more on the reason Emdre had sent him. He wondered back to the mess deciding to ask the Autarch about Emdre's reasoning. He saw the majority of his squad grouped around the seer and the autarch and he lingered in the doorway hoping the autarch would catch his eye.
He thought the seer glanced at him but he put that down to paranoia as his fingers drummed gently on the door frame.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon simply nodded to Manan when Sorandril and Yeleth sat down she smiled at Yeleth and said hello before she saw Solaste standing at the doorway, looking at her. She stood up, excused herself and quickly walked over. "Solaste would you like to accompany me to the bridge? I am needed there as we will be in the Mon-Keigh system soon."

Solaste follow Eolyon and ask her about why Farseer Emdre sent you on this mission.
Everyone else hears that it will be 2 hours before the ship reaches the mon-keigh planet (next update) You can interact with each other, or prepare yourselves for the battles ahead.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril stood and said "Well then im off too get some sleep and hopefully wont get lost this time" he nodded at both Manon and Yeleth before leaving the mess hall, he began too think how Eolyon had ignored him and suddenly turned, smacking his fist into the metal wall it dented slightly as he laughed aloud saying "I think someone doesnt like me" he flexed his fingers and continued walking towards his and Yeleth' room. Sornadril entered and with one nimble movement sat down on his bed and retrieved his laspistol from its holster next to the bed, spinning it around his fingers while trying to go too sleep.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth just watched the Autarch as she walked away. When Sorandril said he would go sleep he just nodded.
''I think i'll go wander around the ship for a while.'' He said while he walked away.
He walked around on the ship randomly for a while, when he arrived at his and Sorandrils room he deiced not to enter and continued to walk around.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon finished his food and got up from the table and went to his quarters to retrieve his sword and then to where the few seers on the ship were congregating. As he stepped inside the room they were using for meditation one nodded at him and smiled and sat crosslegged and began to meditate and clear his mind for the coming mission.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste let a small grin flitter across his face as the autarch asked him to accompany her to the bridge. He waited biting back the question that he was dying to ask as the guardians walked past.

Eventually the corridors cleared of guardians as they neared the bridge and he turned to the autarch and asked the question that had been bothering him all day.

"Why did Emdre send me on this mission? It doesn't make sense. Did he tell you?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon paused a second, halfway through her stride before she answered him. "He told me that he was sending his most trusted ranger to help me on my quest. He also believed that the high govenor has in a shrine next to his palace a chaos artefact. Emdre believes that it houses a greater Deamon which is one of the reasons this team was created. After we have re-activated our webway we must sneak into the city kill the govenor and destroy this chaos artefact. This must be done before our strike force arrives and lays waste to the city. This may reak the bonds of the artefact allowing the great enemy to escape its bonds. He told me you had experience with this sort of thing." She finished this before a guardian came round the cornor and said "Autarch, enemy patrol vessel incoming. We sent the Mon-Keigh response programmed into the ship, but they are sending a boarding party over. All troops are being readied." An alarm sounds and hearing that all eldar drop what they are doing and grab weapons, rushing to the crucial areas of the ship. Eolyon and Solaste charge back to their quarters and grab their weapons. Sorandril smiles as he heres incoming boarding craft and immediatly grabs his weapons. Yeleth was ushered into the engine room by a guardian as he passed it and was given a shruiken catapult. Manon stands slowly and calmly dons his weapons and armour before walking in no particular hurry to the bridge. Cadeyrn and Balrier grab their rifles and go to the catwalks above the hanger bay were one of the boarding craft is coming in. Solaste and Sorandril finding themselves with the Autarch follow her towards the bridge, when a boarding craft cuts through the hull in front of them and dispenses its cargo, 20 Stormtroopers, the impact knocked Eolyon to the floor and she is a prime target for the stormtroopers. Stop them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril stood and fastened his weapons with a large smile and said "Imperials" in a bitter tone as he left his quarters and found himself with the Autarch and the Eldar named Solaste, they walked onto the bridge and roughly three seconds after they did so the sound of creaking metal sounded and a nearby wall gave way. Eolyon was thrown too the floor as twenty Storm Troopers burst nwards, weapons raised. Sorandril leapt forwards, drawing his sword he beheaded the lead trooper with one swift movement and kicked the body into the group, causing them to fall he grabbed the Autarch by the shoulder and lifted her too her feet saying "Run or fight your choice" as he snapped out his laspistol and took aim.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon bit back a retort drawing her shruiken pistol and one of her swords. In one swift motion she leapt the gap between her and the stormtroopers, killing three with her sword and a fourth with her pistol.

In the corridor next to the engine bay another craft broke in and more stormtroopers headed straight towards the engine. The hanger was assailed by another one and finally the last one hit near to Manon's position.

(Letting everyone fight)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril fired his laspistol, the searing hot round tore through a Storm Troopers heart and burned the flesh two of the Storm Troopers drew long chainswords and leapt forwards, before the first landed Sorandril had already drew his blade and pointed it upwards, the blade bit through the mans armour and shredded his spine. The second Imperial punched Sorandril too the ground and shouted "For the Emperor!" as he lifted the sword behind his head and prepared too bring it down on the Pirate.....


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth ran in to the engine room when he heard the alarm, and when he saw a couple of guardians, one of them gave him a shruiken catapult.
''Thanks.'' He said fast. Almost directly after he had said it he saw a bucnh of Storm Troopers. He opened fire on them and hit 2, killing one of them. The other guardians in the room opened fire, but Yeleth never saw if they hit as he had to take cover when the Storm Troopers fired back.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

As the boarding party landed balreir headed to the hanger bay, were he walked up the catwalk so he could have visual superiority over the Mon-Keigh. Seconds later a storm trooper walked into the hanger. The storm trooper fell sideways to the ground with a bullet through the head. 

"One..." murmured Balreir as he began looking for a new target.

_Numb the mind, look for the target, fire...repeat_ and another mon-kei died.

"Two..."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon blocked the sword about to cut Sorandril in two. She kicked the stormtrooper backwards before shooting him with her shruiken pistol. She helped the pirate to his feet and raced behind cover before saying "Run or fight, your choice." She said with a smile, turning her attention quickly back to the fight at hand. The imperials were laying down a blistering hail of fire, Solaste was nowhere to be seen. Eolyon looked at the pirate as more imperial stormtroopers came charging down the corridor. "Any ideas?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril laughed slightly at the Autarch's comment and said "There is definatly a place for you on the _Sunraider_ when we get back" and winked behind his face plate as he heard her say "Any ideas?" he nodded thinking 'Maybe' and silently laughed before shouting "Yeah how about we get the hell off this ship?" as he laid down covering fire for Eolyon.


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

The mon-keigh weren't entirely useless. After the first two fell, the rest of the squad began looking up, searching for a sniper.

Cadeyrn gave them one. His Ranger's cloak flared out and covered Balreir from their sight, drawing their attention and, unfortunately, their fire. A carefully timed twist allowed him to dodge their fire, and he landed with shuriken in hand, throwing them with deadly accuracy into exposed joints in the stormtroopers' armor. Being careful to position himself out of Balreir's line of fire, he rolled off to the side and brought the rifle up from his back, swinging it under one arm and firing quickly with a shot that, at this range, popped through their carapace armor at one of the joints, leaving one of the mon-keigh missing his firing arm. He gave a short signal to Balreir, and continued moving, taking what shots he could and leaving the rest to his still-unseen friend.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"Three...four....five" Balreir was hard at work killing mon-kiegh. After Reading Cadeyrn's signal Balreir knew that he should not have to worry about the mon-keigh firing at him. 

_Whatever you want to do Cadeyrn, I'd be more than willing to be shot at... then again this is a rare event, not getting shot at, so I'm just going to savor this a little longer._

"six..."

After a few more minutes, the mon-keigh retreated to a point where Balreir no longer had a shot from his current position, so he signaled Cadeyrn that he was going to go look down the hall, and figure out what they were planning.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste listened carefully to the autarch's description and he felt delight well up in his stomach and smallest trace of a smile lit his gaunt face. Could it be one of the daemons he sought? Excitement bubbled within him and he turned to the autarch his eyes two green of rapturous anticipation

"Emdre was correct. I have more experience of these matters then you could imagine. You will not regret having me on the team"

His smile widened before fading to a grimace as the chilly silence of the ship was shattered by a cacophony of wailing sirens. His feet moved before his brain had registered the sirens meanings and he was halfway across the bridge before the autarch yelled the words

"Boarding party"

His mind flitted to his weaponry layed upon his bunk and his heart throbbed as he sprinted towards the open door of his room. He burst through it at a gallop lunging for his weaponry and slamming his head upon the metal frame. 

He swirled as the world dived in a sickening array of colours grasping the butt of rifle as he clung to reality. His vision cleared and he clipped the pistol upon his robes before shouldering his rifle and sprinting towards the sounds of heavy gunfire from the end of the corridor. He heard the autarch yell as he came to sharp turn in the corridor. Small chips erupted from the wall ahead of him and he unholstered his pistol as the heavy fusilade paused.

He stepped out and caught the scene. 
The autarch and pirate reloading desperately from cover whilst a group of imperials reloaded levelled their weapons. Their eyes flicked from the cover to Solaste. 
"Oh shit" he murmered as the two sides considered each other for a moment stunned by the rangers sudden emergence. Solaste's pistol bucked in his hand and the imperials guns raised as one slumped to the floor.

"Behind you" hollored Solaste switching to the guardsmans native tongue before he desperately dived back into the corridor out of the guardsmans line of site. A few of the mon-keigh turned around and every guardsman paused for a single second. He heard the crack of a shuriken weapon and hoped that the autarch and the pirate had dropped those that had so foolishly turned away.

He looked at his rifle and smiled as he saw the balcony 6 feet above his head and a second above that. Swiftly he threw his rifle onto the ledge before jumping and catching hold of the first balcony that ran above the corridor and pulling himself up. He lay their desperately hoping the guardsman had not seen a trailing leg or a whisp of cloth. He crawled along the balcony flattening himself to the wall as he lay 6 feet above the frenzied battle. He snuggled the rifle into his shoulder drawing up his knee as his eye found the scope. He regulated his breathing and his body became still as his rifle found a head peeking above some cover. The trigger was worn smooth and his finger slotted into the groove.

Efforletlessly he compressed his finger and a head exploded in a red mist of spattered blood


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon was given time to think now with Solaste covering them and immediatly contacted the bridge. "This is Eolyon, who is in charge of the bridge?"

"Autarch this is Farseer Talldiun, the situation is getting desperate with more and more mon-keigh ships converging on us. I recommend we abandon ship immediatly."

"Very well. All units this is Autarch Eolyon, there are too many Mon-keigh. Abandon ship. Make for the hanger bay were there are plenty of transports, rendevous at the de-activated webway gate."

All eldar rush towards the transports with the Guardians with support of Cadeyrn and Balrier clearing and holding the hanger, Yeleth and the crew and guardians rush onto transports, Yeleth sitting next to Manon, Cadeyrn and Belrier. The transports lift off and leave the ship heading for the planet below. Eolyon, Sorandril and Solaste won't make it, there are simply too many imperials. Sorandril notices a boarding craft and grabbing Eolyon runs into it. They together cover Solaste until he reaches it. Sorandril will pilot the ship.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon stood up and went to the cockpit before heading back to the crew compartment. He had learned much from the imperial solders' minds while his allies had battled them, not the least of which was that the area where the webway was was heavily defended. He looked over those from the team that were with him, mostly fast and quick units, they would have to land outside of the webway's area and make their way there silently and hope to infiltrate the area.

"We will land in a few minutes outside of the Webway's position and have to make our way there lest we be shot down. I will attempt to communicate with the Autarch to see what her plans are." He said to the others in the compartment. He closed his eyes and reached out with his mind and felt Eolyon's, _Autarch I found out using the minds of the soldiers you were fighting that the area that the Webway is in is heavily defended, our craft will surely be shot down if we enter that airspace so we are setting down further away, what are your orders?_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril pushed Eolyon into cover and returned fire at the Imperials shouting "Whore Spawned scum!" he downed one with a shot through the heat that turned the insides of his chest into red mist and another with a well aimed shot to the knee that send bone fragments flying in all directions. Sorandril turned to Eolyon and declared "Get to the cockpit! Ill wait for Solaste! Go!" he turned back and walked out into the open, sword drawn he raised his hand at the Storm Troopers and said "You go no further" and watched them draw chainswords.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon flipped over two imperials heads and stabbed her swords through their becks before rolling into the boarding craft. She checked that it was completely clear before returning to the doorway and gave Sorandril and Solaste covering fire. She heard Manons message and said in her mind if he could hear her, and her comm if he couldn't "Communicate with all craft tell them to set down out of range then assualt the position on foot. We MUST get the webway gate. Once i arrive and the webway gate is cleared, the guardians and crew will defend it while we get the wraithbone core." 
She quickly swung her sword as an imperial tried to get in. He failed. She was getting slighly annoyed now. She gunned down aother two trying to gain enterance, before a lucky shot bounded off the wall losing velocity and hit her armour, causing a slight dent. The dent was enough to make her fall backwards, she rolled behind cover and pointed her pistol at the door, a bruise forming on her leg.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The target filled the corridor and though a second and a thrid man fell the soldiers were fixated by the autarch and the pirates movements. They followed them like a horde of wasps. He dropped a third with a bullet through the neck and saw the squad dive for cover. He heard the autarch's message to retreat and he scampered along the balcony quickly taking up a second position as he saw the pirate move foolishly into the open.

Several of the guard drew chainswords but several drew their side arms and aimed at the advancing eldar. He shot one through the head as panic flooded him and he vaulted the barrier as the others raised their weaponry. Desperately he vaulted the barrier and leapt into their midst slamming several to the ground. He swung his rifle in a wide sweeping arc as the pistol snapped from its holster and he sent 3 rounds into the melee. Below him he felt a mon- keigh twitch and he stamped as he saw the pirate methodically cutting him a path and Eolyn fighting to keep the ship out of enemy hands. 

A well placed pistol shot allowed him to slip through to the pirates side
"fighting retreat?" he whispered as he ducked a sweeping hack of the chain sword and felt its teeth brush his skull.

"You cut I'll shoot" he added as he placed a bullet into the stomach of the next stormtrooper before rolling away behind the pirate and swiftly flicking a new clip into the pistol


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

A trio of stormtroopers move into the ship while the rest converge on Solaste and Sorandril. Two charge forward while the rest get into firing positions. As the eldar craft begin to leave more stormtroopers from the engine bay come running towards the three trapped eldar.

Eolyon manages to get two shots off killing two of her attackers before the third crash tackles her. She kickes him off and draws both swords. He smiles draws a sword, throwing his gun down. He swings downwards and Eolyon parries. She ducked underneath the next swing before stabbing though one of his arms. The imperial just smiles as he reveals a metal arm which he uses to punch her backwards. He swings again but Eolyon ducks causing him to dent the doorway to the cockpit. She cuts his sword arm off before stabbing both swords into his heart.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth saw that some of the Storm Troopers ran away.
''I am going after them, give me a little fire support.'' He then started to run after those who left and hoped the guardians who stayed there could defend the engine room. He ran around a corner and saw that Eolyon was killing a Storm Trooper, Yeleth took aim ans shoot one Storm Trooper in the head.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon looked at Yeleth in shock and ordered hiim over, "I thought i ordered everyone to abandon ship." She fired at the stormtroopers. "OK everyone abandon ship now. When i say now I MEAN NOW."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril nodded at Solaste and shouted "Lets not let these dogs cause you end!" loud enough for the Imperials to hear as he pointed the sword at a thickset man in the insignia of a Sergeant and gestured for him to come. The man drew a long curved chainsword and roared "For The Emperor!" both Eldar and Imperial met in combat, sparks were sent flying in all directions as the two blades met and clashed away from each other Sorandril groaned in agony as the man punched the tip of a blade through his chest armour and bit the skin, he then burst out in laughter as he beheaded the Imperial and turned at Solaste, his armour reforming over the break and said "Now how about we go?" and realised the other Eldar was probably wondering how his armour reformed. He quickly ran towards the shuttle and grabbed Solaste, dragging him as he baorded and slammed the door shut.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeleth and Solaste strap into chairs by the door, while Sorandril gets into the pilot seat. He brings the craft out and flies it away after all the other eldar transports. They were faster so the guardians would temporaily be under the Farseer commands, Manon, balrier and Cadeyrn. Eolyon looked at Sorandril and said bring us in as close to the webway as possible. She sat on the floor and pulled off the section of her armour that had been damdged by the las round. She carefully inspected it before sighing and putting it back on.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril accelerated into the atmosphere, fire burning around the hanger as he did so and let out a loud cackle. He banked towards the east so the ship was facing away from the sun and began to descened rapidly, the ground growing bigger he could hear The Autarch trying to coax him out of the descent but simply said "Dont distract me!" with a laugh. The Imperial ship smacked into the dirt, sending it flying upwards in all directions as it toppled over twice before coming to a firm stop on its back, Sorandril laughed as he dangled upside down and pointed out of the cockpit at the webway saying "Close enough?".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste emptied his pistol clip when he felt the pirate drag him backwards bundling him unceremoniously into a chair. He fell in next to an eldar he had only seen twice before. He winked at him as he threw his rifle into an overhead locker and reloaded the pistol.

He relaxed as he buckled himself in and the adrenaline of battle left him only to be replaced by terror as the craft plummeted to the ground and he was flung forward in his seat cursing as the belts caught him as they flipped in mid air and he hung suspended by his seat strings as they came to rest.

Hurridly he unclipped his seat belt tucking to he landed flat on his back on the roof next to his rifle 

"Unorthodox" he whispered


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth buckled himself to a chair next to a ranger, who winked at him, so he winked back. He then cheked that is pistol and his close combat weapon was on their places. When he saw that they were landing he started to smile. He was about to say something when the ship hit the ground and spinned around.
When he uncliped his seat belt he fell down and hit his head and went unconscious.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon turned to those in the crew compartment, *"We will be landing in a few seconds outside of the webways general area. From there we will attempt to infiltrate it through stealth and if that fails we will assault it, ready yourselves." *A green light blinked on in the compartment and suddenly the shuttle hit the ground and the back hatch was open, Manon the first one out. He sighed as he saw the world around him, beautiful forests were being cut down by the Imperials and black smoke choked the blue sky. He turned to the others, *"Follow me, and be quite."* He turned and made his way into the bush.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon slowly climbed out of the craft. She had bashed her head in the crash and everything seemed to swim around her. She waited as the others climbed out before trying her comm. It was completely fried. She almost fell and had to grab out for support on the doorway. She looked at the others before saying "Anyone got a radio?"

Manon, Cadeyrn and Balrier sneak forward with the guardians, and get within sight off the webway. However its swarming with guardsmen. Manon, lead one group to distract the guardsmen while Cadeyrn and Balrier lead the rest in two flanking groups.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril unclipped his harness and fell from his seat landing on his back he groaned in agony and stood up, there was no sight of Eolyon and felt as if his heat was in his throat, hopping he did not kill her. Sorandril pulled himself from the shattered cockpit, glass falling down on him he turned on his back and grabbed a piece of metal pulling himself up to his feet. He brushed down his armour and walked around the ship too find Eolyon standing there with the other two Eldar and laughed saying "I thought you was dead" he stepped into place and said "Good landing ehh?" with a chuckle before shaking his head at the Autarch's question.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon turned to Caderyn and Balrier, *"I and the rest will make a distraction, you two will infiltrate into the complex. We will meet up with you later." *He turned and gathered those around him that he wanted to take for the distraction. When the gaurdians were behind him he walked out into the open to the astonishment of the gaurdsmen around him, they stopped and stared dumbfounded, it was thier first mistake. A bolt of lightning shot out from his hands and struck an imperial square in the chest before dancing to three others before dissipating, that was the signal for the warriors with him to press their attack. 

As the firefight ensued and warriors on each side sought cover Manon sent a psychic message to Caderyn and Balrier, _Go, now is the time for you to move! _He saw the auras of the guardsmen and spotted what had to be an officer and heard him rallying his men, he could not speak Imperial very well but from what he could read of the man's mind he was readying a counter attack. Suddenly a huge amount of firepower came flying towards his position a two gaurdians were cut down before they could find cover, just as the imperials reached the eldar position Manon unsheathed his sword and gutted the first man over his cover before leaping to the next and the next. He knew that he and his fellow warriors couldn't hold out for much longer but as long as his two allies got past the defences then all would be well.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon still holding the door to keep her balance smiled at Sorandril "Not bad, for a pirate." She climbed down very slowly and slipped at the bottom, landing on knees. She leaned back against the ship before saying "We need to contact our fellow eldar soon." She closed her eyes before saying "Someone check to see if the imperial comm works."


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"Ok, they're doing their job...lets go this way, Caderyn."

And Caderyn and Balreir disappeared into the forrest, taking spot shots along the way at semi important mon-keigh.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth stood upp and walked to the rest of the gruop.
''I hope I don't need to ride in any ship you control any more.'' he said while looking at Sorandril.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril stared at Yeleth with bitter eyes as he let his faceplate slide away and show his Tattoo's he suddenly snapped and stepped forward, grabbing him by the throat and snarling "I have had enough of your tounge! Didnt they tell you young one? We Eldar from Saim-Hann live to crash!" he suddenly threw him into the ship and stepped backwards saying "Next time you say something i will take your hand" his hand went behind him and came back three seconds later with his blade in hand, he slammed it down next to his head and smiled saying "Scared yet?".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon pushed herself up after Sorandril had vented his anger. "Thats enough. We can sort this out after we have done this mission. Without the webway our forces wont be able to get past their orbital defences. We need to move out and give the others help now." She turned to Solaste "Scout ahead find a route to the webway. Yeleth check the ship for any information on Mon-Keigh movements. Sorandril, check the comm array see if we can get in contact with our forces." She said before slumping against the ship. The crash must have been worse than she first thought.

Manon you see a Chimera drive towards you firing its multi las before dropping a squad right infront of the guardians, a bright lance weapons platform fires buts misses and its crew get blown apart by frags. Take care of them and see if the guardian bright lance still works.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at Yeleth before looking back at the slumped Eolyon and saying "Are you going to help her?" but only got wide eyes he grunted and stepped forwards, going down onto his knees he slid one hand under her legs and the other under her back and stood, he heard Yeleth mumbling something as he went back into the ship and spun around but not in time to catch him as he walked over to a rock and took a seat, keeping Eolyon in a lying position as he did saw and wondering if she was just lazy,


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste was glad to exit the ship as the tension seemed to be near breaking point though the argument seemed pointless. He winked at the autarch and muttered

"I'll scout out a path towards the webway. Can you follow signs or do you want me to come back and get you?"

He ducked out of the ship his rifle over his shoulder and pistol ready. 

(Tell me what I see I have no idea where we are or what you want me to see)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Solaste sees a facility to the west, jungles to the east and south and to the north in the distance the main hive city. He sees in the facility the webway gate, and a battle ensuring between the eldar and guardsmen. (Find a path that leads to the facility) Sorandril you leave Eolyon up against a rock and go to check on Solaste.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril followed a path too where Solaste had gone. He was almost worried for the safety of his fellow Eldar, a feeling he had not felt in a thousand years. He came up behind the Outcast and tapped his shoulder, the Eldar spun and put a knife against his throat and Sorandril laughed saying "Calm down its me" the Eldar relucantly agreed and pulled away the blade they both stared at each other for a minutes before Sorandril said "What do you see?".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon pointed a finger toward the group of soldiers that were just dropped off and a flurry of shuriken fire flew toward them tearing most of them apart in mere seconds. The few that were left fled into cover and Manon used one of the only powers in his arsenal that wasn't used to kill. A thick fog began to grow around his feet and moved outward to cover the area that the firefight was happening in, this wouldn't last long but it would give some gaurdians enough time to check and see if the brightlance was still fire capable. _Go and see if the Brightlance is still operational_, he said to a few gaurdians with his mind before moving further back into the mist to better cover.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste spun upon the spot as he heard someone move behind him snatching an imperial knife from the ground. He recognized the pirate and exhaled turning his attention west as he saw the webway gate on the very fringe of his vision. 

Closer too him he saw eldar warriors moving from cover to cover yet the imperials stood firm and every breakthrough was stalled as eldar casualties mounted. He rushed forward sinking into a crater and raising his scope to his eye as he viewed the waygate. Imperials lined the paths leading to the eldar assault and yet the southern paths were almost deserted and their attention was diverted as the imperials focused upon the attacks of the guardians.

He saw an eldar fall screaming in agony despite his position behind cover and he breathed 
"snipers" before scrambling down the hill a plan forming in his mind

He scrambled back towards Eolyn and tapped her shoulder. Her eyes opened a fraction

"Their is a jungle to the south. If you skirt the fringes where the undergrowth is not particularly dense we can attack where the imperials are weakest. They are currently focused on the eldar assault and thus the south is almost unguarded. I believe that i can take out several of the guards in your way from here and their focus is diverted so you need not go far into the jungle to reach the south. I believe their is a path that scouts the fringe however if you wish to join the main assault i'm sure we could clear an unguarded path."

He looked at the autarch allowing his eyes to pierce hers

"I believe i would be of more use here as my rifle can not only weaken those few men stationed to the south but also take out a few imperials especially the snipers that pose a threat to the main assault".

His gaze did not waver and his earnest belief was fixed in his gaze


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon saw the belief in his eyes. "Ok Solaste. Yeleth, Sorandril get ready to move out. I will join the main assault, Sorandril and Yeleth I need you to follow the path round to the south and attack their unguarded flank." she said standing slowly. She smiled at them "Good luck everyone." Turning she walked to the path leading to the main assault, while Sorandril and Yeleth went to the south. "Oh and one more thing no fighting you two. Get along." She rushed down the path as fast as she could without making her head swim. She saw Manon and a squad of Guardians and immediatly ran to them. She flipped over a piece of cover before landingnext too him. She must have looked a sight with the cut on her forehead. "Manon good to see you and all. Whats the situation?"
The guardians by the bright lance get it working and use it to destroy the chimera. Cadeyrn and Balrier run through a bunch off trees and along a ridge. They find themselves with a commanding view of the battlefield. Solaste take out enemy snipers. Sorandril and Yeleth go down the path in the south till you reach the rear of the facility. Totally unguarded.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon did not need to turn his head to see Eolyon next to him, with his psychic sight he had a 360 degree view around him,it may have not looked like what others would be used to but it suited him nicely, *"Our warriors have reactivated the bright lance that has now given us an advantage against their armor but we are still hard pressed unless Sorandril and Yeleth move quickly to attack their ungaurded flank."* He paused as he realized Eolyon didn't tell him this information. *"You forgot to keep your psychic barriers up, for me when one thinks something it feels as though they are actually saying it to me."* He stood up and shot a bolt of lightning at an Imperial medic who was trying to reach a comrade and fried him instantly before ducking back down.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Thats ok Manon, i'm not sure i can focus enough at the moment anyway." She turned and saw of squad of storm guardians, with nothing to do as closing with the enemy would be suicidal. "Manon can you generate enough fog for us to close with the Mon-Keigh? I think that our best bet is for me and a squad of storm guardians to close with them while you and the guardains cover us."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril began too run through a forest, branches brushing off his armour as Yeleth followed close behind. Sorandril felt almost bad for turning on Yeleth he suddenly spun and grabbed him by the throat before recoiling and holding his head in hands saying "What.....What is wrong with me?" he turned and began too run away at full speed when he burst from the undergrowth and came face to face with a Imperial Sentinal. The pilot cocked his head slightly before hissing and aiming the underslung Autocannon, Sorandril drew his blade and sent his scabbard flying away as he began too run forwards. The hard rounds dug into the dirt, sending it flying into the air as Sorandril spun on his feet and jumped under the cockpit, the Sentinal slammed its left leg onto Sorandril but the Eldar managed to roll out of the way as its right leg slammed down next to him.

Sorandril jumped too his feet and slid behind the Imperial Walker, he jumped up and gripped the cockpit. Pulling himself upwards Sorandril came face to face with a Laspistol and smiled as he swung both legs up and over and kicked the man in the chest, the Sentinal lurched forwards as Sorandril dissapeared onto the canopy with a smile. The pilot began too shoot franticly upwards, rounds searing past Sorandril as he jumped into the cramped cockpit and put his blade to the mans throat with a smile, he slowly cut across as blood squirted and covered his face plate the walker collapsed into a ditch and exploded outwards.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth ran after Soramdril ans was surpised when Sorandrail turned around and grabbed him by the throat. Yeleth heard Sorandril mummble something when he ran away.
Yeleth then took his shuriken pistol and close combat weapon and charged the Mon-Keigh.
He saw a Sentinel expload and smiled when he realised it was Sorandrils work.
''Se he can actualy do something with that sword.'' He said while slicing the head of a Mon-Keigh.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Lord Ramo said:


> Cadeyrn and Balrier run through a bunch off trees and along a ridge. They find themselves with a commanding view of the battlefield.


As Cadeyrn and Balreir emerged from the forest they came upon a ridge that was mostly barren, except for waist high grasses.

"Eolyon...this is Balrier, Cadeyrn and I are located along the top of the ridge to your north-east. We basically have an overhead view of the battle, do you have any special requests for us, or do you just want us to see who gets the most kills?..."

Cadeyrn started to pick out a target "HEY! Don't start before me."


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste squirmed into the small crater peering out over the lip into the facility below. He relaxed, breathing deeply and his body became still as he tucked up his knee and shouldered the rifle. He became one with the rifle and slowly licked his left finger feeling the breeze coming in from the east before placing his eye upon the scope and looking down at the facility. He tested his aim blowing the brains out of 2 imperials as their heads exploded in red sprays of blood before turning his attention to the south.

He saw that it was completely unguarded and he turned back towards the enemy searching for snipers. He watched closely as a guardian fell a bullet in his head and he tracked the exit in his mind tracing it to another crater like his.

He whistled and whispered as he saw 2 snipers lying in the crater

"Fuck their good" he whispered as a second guardian fell with a bullet to the head
The wind changed and he adjusted and fired falling short. The two snipers jumped and he saw them begin searching for him.

He readjusted quickly aiming up and placed a second shot into the exposed shoulder of the first sniper and he grunted with a twitching spasm. The return shot of the second sniper impacted on the crater followed by the thunk of 4 more bullets

"one down four to go" he muttered as he rolled out of his crater as another bullet bit the dust where his head had been half a minute before


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril stood in the flames, his figure looking almost Daemonic for those who stared at him from the other side of the barrier of heat as he walked towards them, sword in hand. He steppd from within, beheading a Imperial without even looking and punching two outstretched fingers through anothers throat. His faceplate slid into his helm and revealed a face twisted with hatred as he spun around and kicked one in the chest with sickening power. Sorandril walked towards Yeleth who was now stepping backwards slowly as he spun his sword in hand, a grim smile etched upon his face as he did so. He got a few feet away and suddenly fell to his knees, he looked at the other Eldar and placed his sword in the dirt before saying "Yeleth. Brother Please forgive me".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon nodded his head and closed his eyes, a psychic fire burning behind them. A fog suddenly began to creep from the ground up and engulfed the whole battlefield, he winced as he made it thicker, he was never good at none destruction spells._* "Hurry..." *_he fought to get the word out to Eolyon using all of his concentration on what he was doing.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon and the squad of Storm Guardians use the fog cover and charge forward immediatly. Soon they are fighting the Imperilas in hand to hand combat. Yeleth forgive Sorandril then continue into the facility. Take out any heavy weapons teams you can find. Solaste you move to cover and spot another sniper. Balrier and Cadeyrn you two cover the main assualt and warn Eolyon of any new major threats. Manon, you are given time to recover before you and the rest of the guardians surge forward from cover to cover, the Imperials fire weakened by the assualt.

Eolyon jumped over some sandbags a landed right in the middle of a squad. One tried to stab her with a bayonet but she twisted out of the way, before slicing his gun in half and stabbing him in the chest. A second later she was joined by the storm guardians who hacked and slashed into the Guardsmen. Eolyon saw a command squad holding the line and headed straight for it. The first thing that gave her away was when she shot the vox operator as well as the standard carrier. They turned and the weapon specialist fired a plasma at her. She weaved to the left and it impacted on a guardsmen causing him to scream as he burned. She shot him before leaping over the medic and stabbing him in the back. That just left the captain and Sergeant, who both drew swords. Eolyon drew her second sword.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

He rolled left belly crawling to a second crater as he saw flicks of dust emanating from the first. He quickly resighted the first not bothering to check the wind aiming up and left to counter his slightly lower position. The bullet caught the other sniper on the crown of his head and he spasmed as the round impacted upon his brain

"2 down 3 to go" he whispered. His whisper turned to a grimace as the wind shifted and the bullets stopped flying into his original crater. Quickly he doubled back taking care to show a wisp of cloak in the crater he was evacuating. A tell tale explosion of dust followed his swift evacuation

He cursed to himself and checked the wind and aiming at another guardsman below him to test the effect. It hit the guardsman in his exposed shoulder and though he fell Solaste was disappointed with the shot. He aimed at a second slowly adjusting his rifle to the wind catching the guardsman on the bridge of his nose and his face exploded in a plume of red.

He checked the bullet that impacted on the lip of his crater, it had buried itself deep and he pulled it out carefully keeping it orientated in the same fashion. He traced a line in that general direction and saw a building through his scope and the smallest trace of movement. 

The wall obscured his angle and so he moved swiftly around to a small heap of disused auto parts. He rested his rifle testing the wind and saw the muzzle flash as the sniper in the window took a pot shot. He aimed up a little more and fired. He saw the rifle twitch and sent a second shot through the window as the sniper took both impacts. He watched as the sniper rifle remained still suggesting its owner was dead or bleeding to death. 2 bullets impacted one grazing his rifle knocking it arry whilst the other thudded into his leather chest armour and he felt its heat on his skin and breathed in relief as it stopped.

He ducked behind the cover lying flat as a second volley slammed into a tyre.

"3 down 2 to go" he whispered


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril didnt wait for Yeleth to respond and stood right up carefully scooping up his sword as he did and said "We go into the facility" and turned, trotting off towards a door. Sorandril placed one hand on the door as his faceplate slid back into place and he pushed inwards, sword in hand he found himself in a long hallway illuminated by bright white lights. Sorandril silently ran through the hallway, his armour scorched and gleeming with blood as he kicked down a metal door and came face to face with four Imperials carrying Chainswords.

Sorandril slid backwards on his feet as the first Imperial slashed towards him, he shouted "Brute!" and stabbed the tip of his blade through the mans heart with a maniac like laugh as blood began to pour from his mouth. A second blade fell upon his head only too be slashed away as Sorandril punched the man in the eye while cutting him in half, entrails falling from his torn body. The two remaining Imperials stared at him as he walked forwards, cleaning his shimmering blade he jumped into the air and spun around thrusting his blade through the closest ones chest bone and pulling upwards until it split the mans skull in two and came away, sticky pink trails pulling away from hs broken body. Sorandril laughed at the last Imperial who fell to his knees and held his hands infront of him, clasping both as he wept for mercy. Sorandril placed his blade onto the mans shoulder and said "Give nothing. But take all" and pushed the blade through the mans soft neck in a jet of blood as the head slid from the shoulders and landed at Sorandril's feet.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon waited a second before both men charged out her, the Sergeant swinging high the officer low. It was obvious that they had fought together before. She blocked the officer before ducking under the Sergeants blow and reversing the gip on her sword knocked it upwards. She swung her 2nd in an arc that pushed the Officer back, before kicking the sergeant in the chest. She saw a gaurdsmen rush to join the fight and threw one of her swords into his neck. She rushed over, jumping over a hurried attack from the sergeant to grab her sword. She turned and dropped to on knee just in time to avoid her head getting chopped off and stabbed the sergeant through the stomach. She turned as the officer slashed, cutting through her armoured arm and drawing blood. She dived backwards and rolled. Standing she checked the wound while the officer grabbed the sergeants chainsword. It wasn't too deep, as long as it stopped bleeding soon she would be fine. The officer rushed over and crash tackled Eolyon knocking one of her swords and his power sword to the side. He brought down the chainsword, repeatidly slashing to try and cut her in half, but every time she blocked or moved out the way. He punched her in the stomach and winded her, then backhanded her before plunging the sword straight for her heart.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril continued through the vast array of halls, no sign of Yeleth he found himself alone in a hostile territory. Sorandril counted seventeen kills so far and vowed he would kill many many more by the time he fell. He stopped for a few minutes, tapping sounding somewhere nearby and began too walk towards it. He came to a large door that was taller than him and much wider, he reached towards it and pushed into the darkness within. Something moved heavily inside, his sword held out in front of him Sorandril tried too make out objects but found himself shrouded in mystery.

Sorandril covered his eyes as two bright lights flickered too life, after a few seconds his eyes adjusted but he wished they had not. Standing in the centre of the room was a three metre high, grey skinned monstrosity. Wrapped in crude metal the Servitor had atleast seventeen clawed tentacles rising up from its almost see through hide, a pair of hooked hands extended from up and over its shoulders, blood still present on their clawed fingers. The Servitor opened its mouth wider than any mortal creature should be able too and revealed rows upon rows of sharp elongated fangs and a long pink tounge that squirmed as it reached towards Sorandril who stepped backwards.

The Pirate had never encountered such a creature. He had encountered hundreds of warped creatures and Space Marines but nothing truely terrified him as this did. The creature roared and charged forwards, its tentacles puncturing the walls in rage as it headbutted him out of the room and sent him sliding across the white floor into a wall as it pushed itself away from its cage and lifted its head upwards letting out a mighty roar. It began too charge towards him, claws lacerating the walls and floor around it as Sorandril reached towards his sword with outstretched fingers.

Sorandril managed to reach it at the last moment, lifting it upwards the blade cut through the Servitors chest with a squirt of green smelling blood. The monster stepped backwards and took his sword with it, Sorandril drew his laspistol and shouted "Die!" as he began too fire into its face too no apparent effect. He quickly put his legs inwards and jumped upwards, he reached forwards and grabbed the hilt of his blade and yanked with all his strength until it pulled away and the creature fell slightly like a shot deer. Sorandril stepped towards it with a grin and raised his sword high above his head, as he did saw the creature snapped upwards and cut a single claw right through his shoulder. The Eldar looked on horror at the squirming tentacle as it twisted and caused him extreme pain, he laughed slightly as he brought down his blade upon its head with a sickening crunch.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Eolyon reached the Imperial lines Manon let go of the fog and gave himself a few seconds of rest before charging with the rest of the eldar warriors. His movements, which were usually quite fluid and flowed into one another, were a little choppy now from his fatigue but he would manage. As he was ordering a group of warriors to take out another emplacement of Imperials he saw Eolyon fighting off two leaders of the mon-keigh, he could tell by the psychic resonance of the fight that it was not going her way. 

He lept for her as the chainsword dove toward her heart and swung his beautiful blade at the officer's hand hacking it off and robbing the blow of its power. He pivoted swiftly and the officer's head fell to the ground and the body soon followed, he gave Eolyon a hand and helped her up, *"The tide of the battle is changing for the better, but something does not sit right with me, I cannot say exactly what..." *he trailed off as he observed what was going on around him with his mind.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Thank you Manon, your timing couldnt be more perfect." Said Eolyon taking Manons hand to get up. She retrieved her swords before looking at Manon. "Your right were are the Imperials reinforcements. Surely they have got word out to their command centre, why are no reinforcements comming." She looked around worridly before yelling "Finish the last of them off. Yeli bring your squad with me, Manon do you wish to join us." She asked as she ran into the facility with 20 Guardians.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth hear Sorandril askig for forgivnes before he ran into a facility of some kind. Yeleth ran after and killed the few Imperials Sorandril had missed. But he lost his way shortly.
''Sorandril where did you go.'' He yelled, after that he realised it was not perhaps the best idea to yell, then he realised he was lost.
''Oh great.''


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon ran into a room with three guardians on her heels. In the centre of the room stood Sorandril, he took out the last heavy weapons team. Standing with 9 bodies around him. "Not bad, for a pirate. Well done" Said Eolyon walking forward. Sorandril turned smiled as his faceplate retracted before he clutched his shoulder. Eolyon looked at him with worry in her eyes "Whats wrong? Your armour looks fine."
Manon you can choose to enter the facility or finish off the last guardsmen outside. Solaste finishes off the snipers and moves in. Balrier and Cadeyrn shoot some guardsmen before entering the Imperial armoury. Yeleth runs down the corridor and impacts with 3 guardians. They immediatly ask him to follow him to Eolyon.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at Eolyon with a smile upon his grave face saying "You have come.....finally" he walked towards her and grimaced in pain as his shoulder strained under the pressure of its wound, blood and meat dangling outwards from the jagged hole. He spat onto the floor next too him and said "I have took a........injury" he laughed slightly before slumping too his knees and placing both hands on the ground, his shoulder crackling as bone broke and fragmented he gritted his teeth and pulled himself back up asking between clenched teeth "So when do we start?" and smiled slightly.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Get Thralii and his medical equipment. Go now." Eolyon said. One of the guardians bowed and rushed out of the room. "Sit down Sorandril. Give me a hand with his shoulder plate." One guardian stepped forward and together they took the shoulder plate off. Eolyon supressed a gasp when she saw his wound. "Right well, we shall start our final assualt soon. We just need the wraithbone core. Yout two guard the doorway incase there are more imperials." She just looked at Sorandril, "Getting yourself into trouble i see pirate." The medic ran in and examined the wound before healing it slowly (no idea what an eldar medic would do ).


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril had winced in pain as the Eldar had pulled his skin back together and departed, leaving him and Eolyon along with a pair of Guardians alone in the room he unsteadily stood too his feet and moved his arm around in circles and began to swing his sword in a arc as he smiled and laughed, his faceplate slidding back into place and he said "Your medic is pretty good for someone who lives in a Craft World Autarch" he clicked his neck and said "When shall we leave this place? I have grown bored already unless you have anymore of the Imperials for me too slaughter".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon shook his head at Eolyon, *"No the warriors out here need one of us with them so I will stay. It should be easy for you to reactivate the webway now. I will contact you if anything happens."* He turned and began ordering the eldar warriors to start making barriers and emplacements for the imperial counter attack that was sure to come.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste swore loudly as another set of shots from the snipers thudded near his head. No way to get out of his cover and no idea of the snipers position. He had seen 2 on the floor and 1 in the building and he made a quick calculation

These guys were good. They had the measure of his range and thir were two of them. His answer came quickly he came to the conclusion that he was in deep shit. He went for the orthodox and stuck a rifle out of cover and watched carefully as two well placed shot pinged off it. Once again he judged the trajectories and a smile came to his lips. The snipers were in the same place directly above him. 
He smirked and turned his back to the tyres that shielded him sliding his rifle between them. He would have to go by feel. He remembered the scenery as a 3 story building with one deep window on the third floor. He aimed upwards and slightly left to combat the wind. It was a straight shot so it was an easy shot but difficult to do blind. 

He aimed up again and pulled the trigger and felt a thump as a single shot thudded into the tyre. His celebrations were internal and he moved the rifle right and fired again. Moved left twice and fired again. No return shots.

Were they being crafty?

He ducked out and into cover exposing his head. no return shots

"5 down none to go." 
He saw the group assembling below and meandered down slowly reloading his rifle and allowing his breathing to return to normal.

The autarch turned as he approached
"5 snipers. 5 kills" before adding
'but these guys are pretty good. Luckily I have had 100 years of practice.'


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon nodded at Solaste. "Good shooting. Manon will stay outside the compound with most of the guardians and crew and watch for enemy counter attacks. Cadeyrn and Balrier will provide support. Everyone else search the facility for the wraithbone construct. Be careful there are still Mon-Keigh left alive inside. Go in groups of two or three." She said before the gaurdians ran off, two staying with her while Solaste and Sorandril both stand there. Yeleth is still with the three guardians trying to flush a group of Mon-Keigh soldiers out into the open. Thralli took a look at Eolyons arm and head before walking off to check eldar in more need. Sorandril and Solaste you two can stay with Eolyon as she heads back into the facility, or you could wander inside on your own. Your choice. Manon you fell another physcic mind, only to discover that it is a librarian of the Ultramarines, preparing more Ultramarines to attack the facility.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon could see the beacon that was the mind of the Librarian from the great distance that seperated them at the moment, and it was blinding. He knew that he and the other Eldar outside had only a few minutes at best until the space marines got here and pressed their attack so he immediately set about ordering the defences, instead of speaking he let his mind melt into those of the warriors outside who were skitish at first but soon accepted his presence and his silently guided them in their tasks. 

He knew the Librarian could see him and that to any psychic his true power would be laid bear and plain to see unlike those who only saw his physical appearance. He went to a small walled area that was behind his lines and planted his sword tip down in the dirt and reached his hands toward the sky and began chanting. Soon his white eyes began to glow and a light formed around his hands, above storm clouds began to gather and he sent out one last psychic message to those around him, _protect me at all costs for if my concentration is broken at the wrong time we will all die._

He could tell by the sight of the eldar auras that they were all ready and soon it was pouring rain from the giant thunderheads above them and thunder rumbled the very earth beneath them. The Ultramarines were going to be in for one hell of a fight.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril didnt stay with Eolyon. Instead he took to hunting the Imperials alone sword in hand. He pushed himself further and further using up most of his energy. Sorandril slumped against a wall, his faceplate retracting too reveal a grey coloured face that looked ill, he lipped his licks and laughed loudly and muttered "Good for a Pirate......" he let his sword fall onto the floor next too him and unhooked a vial from his side, he opened it and tilted it towards his hand a single pill fell out and he said "If i take you i wont wake up best be keeping this for Yeleth then!" and burst into laughter.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste ducked his head as he heard the news about the marines and he visually scanned his memories of power armour. The eye holes and under the arm was the weakest armour spots and he mentally stored that information for later use.

He decided to stick with the autarch and help her search for the core. They walked side by side towards the facility and he muttered
"Lets be quick the marines are coming"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon nodded to Solaste. "We better find the wraithbone construct. Its either in a storage bay, or in a science lab. You two look in every storage bay." The two guardians peeled off following Mon-Keigh signs. Eolyon entered a science lab followed by Solaste who covered the doorway. She rooted around before coming across a crate marked "Xeno". She opened it and inside lay the wraithbone core. Cylinderical in shape and encrusted in gems it was a marvellous sight. "All units this is Eolyon we have found the wraithbone core. Abandon the search and prepare the facility in case they get pass Manon and our Bretheren outside."

Librarian Rebus sat in the drop pod. Around him his brethern sat waiting for the drop pod to land. They had split into two squads. One would engage the xeno's outside, with him. The other would take the webway gate and deny the xeno inside the means to activate in more squads standing by waiting for the word to drop. He smiled at the thought that the Xeno farseer had entered his mind to prepare defences. He laughed. Nothing would stop the Ultramarines. He heard a boom as it landed. Bursting out he and his men saw the xeno barely 100 metres ahead off him. He smiled "OPEN FIRE. ATTACK BROTHERS." He and his squad engaged the eldar blowing 6 away before they can do anything.
The second squad landed next to the webway, blowing three off the eldar defending it into oblivion. The Sergeant walked forward with his men "Split into two. Alpha stay here and defend the webway. Bravo with me we will find their leader and the artefact. To the science labs."

Manon defend outside and deal with the Librarian. He is strong enough to withstand mst phsycic attacks. Sorandril and Yeleth walk outside and see the Space Marines. They split into two groups. You can attack the webway gate with other gaurdians or you can go help Solaste and Eolyon. Guardians rush out of the buildings and attack the Space Marines. Their fire is innefective to Space Marine. Balrier runs out off the armoury with a autocannon. He sets it up in cover so he can hit the defending space marines. Cadeyrn runs outside and opens fire on the marines assualting downing one instantly. Eolyon and Solaste run down a corridor and turn a corner when they see at the end the Sergeant and 4 of his men. They see them and immediatly attack.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril walked outside of the complex and looked around. Dead Eldar were strewn upon the floor, many cut upon and bleeding. He saw one of the Imperials elite forces. Astartes he thought too himself and said too Yeleth "We cannot survive this! They are Space Marines! I have heard of entire populations being massacred by these giants we must flee or die!" he suddenly stopped and thought of the Autarch and said "Damn!" he turned on his heel and began too charge inwards, sword flashing in his hands as he followed a Space Marine Combat Squad. The Marines suddenly came to a halt and drew their weapons as Sorandril noticed Eolyon and Solaste he snarled and jumped onto the back of one of the Astartes, sword chewing into his armour.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Eolyon saw Sorandril charge into one space marine and stab his sword through its armour. It turned around and pushed him back before drawing a long knife. Eolyon had never faced these Space Marines before but she had met Eldar who had. She charged forward and ducked under the Sergeants blow with his chainsword. She stabbed him through the knee cap before stabbing him under the arm. The Space Marine just laughed loudly before lifting her up by the throat. She started choking as he looked her over. "She must be the Xeno leader. I want her for interigation, and the artefact." Eolyon chucked the artefact to Solaste "Run" she whispered before the Space Marine threw her into a wall.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril and the Space Marine squared off against one another, neither showing fear. The Astartes had drawn a combat blade and was now saying "Pitiful Xeno! In the Name Of the all mighty God-Emperor i shall pull you limb from limb!" Sorandril slid backwards on the tip of his toes as the Marine brought the blade downwards, striking open air. The Pirate leapt forwards with a roar and pointed the blade upwards, it was quickly defected by the Marines free hand although it cut through and bit into the Astartes palm drawing red blood. Sorandril looked at the Imperial and snarled as a giant fist smashed into his faceplate, cracks began to form along it as the Pirate was sent backwards into a wall. Sorandril spat blood onto the floor next too him, white chips dotted his face much to his dissamay. Sorandril pulled himself up and ran forwards, he slammed the blade through the Marines green eye plate and it smashed out of the back of his head, sliding away as the body fell he looked at the Sergeant and brought his blade down upon the marines arm.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste caught the artefact one handed and placed it in a small clip on his rifle. He held it up in one hand and held the pistol in his right. He aimed carefully at the astartes standing next to his sergeant close combat weapon raised before saying calmly

"If you want the artefact put her down."

The sergaent sneered at him and he sidled to his left as bolters raised and close combat weapons slid from sheaths. He watched the sergeants fingers tighten and he winced yet his eyes flitted to a door to his left. It was a blast door with a press stud just inside. He rehearsed the movement hold out the rifle and as they moved towards it shoot the first. Into the open doorway slam it shut take cover and let his rifle do the rest. Aim for the eye holes he whispered. Even if he didn't kill the guy it would aggravate his vision and helmetless his pistol would find its mark. 

He held out the rifle saying slowly
"Dont hurt her. Please"
He let his pistol waver and the astartes leapt forward.

"Bad move motherfucker" whispered Solaste as he whipped the rifle away placing 3 rounds into the mans head. Diving aside he rolled through the blast door hoping the astartes was dead and lashing out with his foot for the control to shut the door. He stared around the room rushing backwards as the door slid shut and he searched for cover pistol in its holster and rifle ready to fire.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As the battle outside ensues the storm Manon had caused is now a vicous lightning storm that was being fed by the energy eminating from those battling. His next objective was to find the librarian and kill him to heavily decrease the ultramarines' capabilities on this battlefield. He quickly found the marine and smiled as he approached him, the warrior was well trained and his mind was beautiful, but he had to die. When they were only a few feet away from each other Manon bowed to him, *"It is an honor to fight one such as you Mon-Keigh."* The marine simply nodded his head and then in a split second they jumped at each other weapons drawn.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The Librarian sneers at Manon. "You will die here xeno." He chooses to refrain from using his powers unless he is attacked by Manon, relying on brute force. Manon you can kill him. Solaste has killed the sergeant and is locked in the room. Either wait for the marines to break the door down or climb through the vents to attack again from behind. Sorandril finishes his opponent and sees the Sergeant fling Eolyon to one side. One marine stomps towards her firing his bolter at Sorandril. The other two try and knock the door down.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril ducked as a bolt round ripped past his head. He almost felt the air ripling above his face as another bolt scuttled past his shoulder, taking a piece of armour withit although his armour quickly sealed back over again. Sorandril roared "Astartes! Face me!" and watched the marine discard his bolter and draw a long hooked combat blade saying "Very well" and both groups leapt fowards. The two blades met, sparks casting away as the Space Marine pushed his blade stronger and stronger, Sorandril sliding backwards. The blade came down upon the Pirates head, he moved out of the way quickly and came around behind him slashing the Marines achilles heel and simply beheading him as he ran towards Eolyon.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Manon smiled inwardly as the Librarian spoke to him with disdain, the fool actually thought he could best him! Best not let himself get full of himself though, it was pride that had almost ruined him before and he would not let that happen again. He let the marine attack him first and soon their blades were flying at each other in an amazing dance of lights and sparks. 

He could tell the librarian was trying to beat him with his brute strength and actually laughed at the human's folly, he was powerful yes but his mind was but a burning world next to Manon's vibrant sun. As they danced around each other parrying and striking, the marine brute strength and Manon graceful speed, the tension between their minds soon expanded to the world around them and the storm above the battlefield grew more fierce in the area that the two combatants occupied, lightning frequently striking the ground around them.

The librarian got a few good hits in and the robe Manon was wearing was soon hanging from his body in rags showing a tight black bodyglove and the breastplate he wore underneath. As he jumped back his eyes were burning fiercely with psychic fire and he laughed at the librarian, *"Fool! You truly believe that you can defeat me! I am too powerful for you filthy Mon-Keigh!"* He shot a bolt of white lightning from his hand at the marine and it struck him straight in the chest, at first it did nothing but Manon held onto the attack and soon the lightning magnified and turned red and the marine was pushed to his knees in unbelievable pain.

Manon let go of the attack and grabbed the marine's fallen sword and approached him a sneer on his face,* "Our battle has reminded me of what I have been missing all of these years, I thank you for showing me the light again."* He slammed the sword down through the marine's neck until the hilt hit his neck gaurd and a full six inches on the sword were in the ground. Manon took a few steps back and smiled seeing the marine was still alive, he lifted his hands to the sky and with a few whispered words a bolt of lightning came down upon the marine killing him instantly. 

The fire still burning in his eyes he sprinted from his position to go rally the defenders.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

[OOC so sorry for not doing this earlier, life got in the way]

Balreir appeared from the armory toting a very large autocannon, and dragged it to the closest spot that he could actually use it, and not fly from the recoil. looking across the vastness of the battlefield he noticed that a squad of space marines donning blue armor controlling the area around the way gate. "ok, they need to go..." and the autocannon awaked and spat death upon the marines.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

With the death of the marine librarian the Ultramarines charge straight into the Eldar with a righteous fury. They are monsters in close combat and soon kill 20 of the eldar crew. The guardians fall back to higher ground outside the facility while the crew charge past them broken into the facility. Balrier's autocannon tears through two marines armour, while mass shuriken fire kills another. Finish the marines off. Sorandril reaches Eolyon who begins to stir. She wakes to see one marine bashing the door down and the other stomping towards them. She shouts a warning before firing damaging its helmet. In the marines confusion, Sorandril tries to take the advantage but the marine slams him into a wall. He raises his blade when suddenly a sword cuts through his head. Eolyon pulls her sword out and says "Sorandril we must keep the last Mon-Keigh off Solaste."
Solaste find a way out the room. Head towards the webway gate, you will find on your way several guardians who are being pinned down by the remanants of the Imperial guard. Help them. Manon, you lead the defence against the Ultramarines. Seeing a ridge above them order some guardians to ascend it and flank them.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste felt heavy impacts upon the door and heard a scream from outside. He looked at the wraithbone core and a sense of calm descended upon him. 
"I have to get this to the webway" he whispered
Looking around he noticed several ventilation shafts and climbed upon the table to see a large passage behind it. Slowly he hoisted himself up into the vent sliding along upon his belly. A second vent opened into a deserted corridor and he dropped gently into it and moved at a trot.

A dead astartes lay in the corridor and he saw a glittering sword clenched in his hand, its blade a meld of blue and gold. Solaste frowned. He disliked sword play and was distinctly average with a blade yet he saw the need. If cornored his rifle was useless and when his pistol ran dry he was dead. 

Unbuckling the scabbard he sheathed the blade and placed it at his hip before jogging slowly down the corridor and jumping into the ventilation shaft. He moved unmolested through the faculty watching guardians sprinting down the corridors. 

He felt the webway up ahead and slipped from the shoot turning into a corridor behind a cohort of guardsman laying down a blistering fusilade upon the guardians. He shrunk into the shadows of a doorway wrapping his cloak around him and reloaded his pistol whilst raising his rifle. 

The head of a guardsman appeared in the scope. Finger compressed upon the trigger and the head exploded in a fountain. The guardsman next to him started but he moved his rifle across and a bullet blossomed through his throat. Guardsman turned and a third fell to his rifle before he ducked back into cover. His pistol appeared in his hand as more guardsman fell to the return fire of the belaguered guardians.

The mon-keigh turned in all directions startled by the sudden return fire yet Solaste saw a sergeant restoring order and he aimed the pistol emptying 3 shots into the guardsmans chest. One ricocheted off the carapace but the other two buried deep and the man slumped as life drained from him.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril charged towards the last Space Marine and went down as he jammed his blade into the Marines side and twisted. Ripping the blade away he grinned, his face bleeding from the armour chippings now imbedded in his skin. He slammed it back in again, pushing it deeper the Astartes spun and took Sorandril with him as they both slammed into the nearest wall. The Pirate slid down its surface and reached up to his blade, taking hold of it with one firm hand he pulled it out and rolled away as a single giant foot smashed into the floor and sent fragments lying in all directions.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Manon once again joined the gaurdians he let his psyche flood over them and give them courage and strength. One squad recognized a ridge above the Ultramarines' position and he sent them along with another squad to rain shuriken fire down upon the space marines. 

He ducked behind some cover that a squad was using and took stock of the battle, _As soon as the two squads open fire from the ridge I want grenades thrown at the marines and suppressing fire, we will destroy them._ He told the rest of the Eldar present on the field.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorandril and Eolyon made their way outside. They were two space marines left guarding the webway, and at the arrival of the Eldar from inside the building immediatly voxxed their ship in orbit for thunderhawk extraction. Likewise after Manon had sprung his trap 6 Space Marines were standing. They immediatly fell back out of range and waited for extraction, anger and shame building up inside them. They were pulled out and fortified the govenors palace. This allowed the Guardians to sweep through the facility and clear out all the Imperials taking a few prisoners. Solaste return the artefact to Eolyon so that the Webway can be re-activated. Sorandril is left alone to interrigate the prisoners, but not allowed to kill them. Yeleth and Balrier and Cadeyrn help with the wounded guardians, which there are quite a few off and Manon either help with the wounded, or help Eolyon and Solaste re-activate the webway gate.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste watched the guardians drop the final guardsman and smiled clasping hands with his brethren. He turned at the sound of running footsteps raising his pistol and saw the autarch moving towards him. Gently he unclipped the artefact and passed it to her.

"I kept it safe. Easier than I thought. Oh and for the record did I drop the sergeant?"
A smile played over his drawn face and he winked


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril looked at the ten prisoners kneeling in front of them. He had broken each ones nose's and let the blood flow free. He looked at the tray next to him and pulled out a small blade that he had found in a Imperial Medicae bay. Sorandril pulled the first Imperial up and cut away his hands bindings, the Man reached to grab him but as he did Sorandril brought the knife up and cut away the tips off his fingers with a sick smile. The man fell backwards onto the floor and held his fingers in his hand as blood squirted away the Pirate slammed the blade down and impaled him into the floor. Sorandril turned and looked at them as the man squirmed saying "Now who is going to tell me what i need?" and took up another blade.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Balrier carries medical supplies to the wounded, and when not doing that tries to find some nice loot


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for not posting in a while, life got in the way.

Yeleth helped the wounded eldars and thougth about the battle, he found it wierd that he did not remember much of it.
''I must be going mad.'' He said with a smile to himself.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

(No problem)

Eolyon walked to the webway and put the core into its slot. A few tense moments and suddenly the webway started to spark to life. She stepped back and smiled at the others "Brothers, our task is complete, we must now provide support for the main craftworld forces. Gauis got through the webway, and inform our craftworld that its opperational." A guardian bowed before boldly walking into the webway and dissapearing. Eolyon looked at the others, "Grab ammo and form a premineter." She quickly walked towards Sorandril and the prisoners. As she arrived a guardsmen screamed and said "I'll tell you whatever you want!" Eolyon smiled "Good job Sorandril. The webway is activated." She sat slowly down. "So imperial, your main city. What sort of main defences like turrets do they have?" "Lots." He said with a laugh, "You won't survive the Emperors wrath." Eolyon turned back to Sorandril. "They wont give us information. Kill them." She walked outside as Gauis returned. "Madam the craftworlds forces are mustered in three strike groups. One lead by Farseer Hemdl, one lead by Autarch Elrisk and the last under Autarch Quuan." She nodded before turning to her team members. "We shall be moving out soon, away from the main group." Collect yourselves and prepare for the battles ahead.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

(OOC: Flerden lives!:biggrin

Sorandril smiled as Eolyon left and told him to kill the Prisoners, he drew his blade the blood of dead Imperials still sticky upon it. He stabbed his blade through each ones lungs, spinning it around until a fist sized hole was visible and leaving them to bleed out. As he left the room he heard one of them stutter "X-X-Xeno you sha-l-l die" Sorandril turned and walked back in picking the Guardsman up by the throat he pulled him close and bit down on his vein sending blood jetting he dropped the squirming body into a puddle of blood. Sorandril left and went outside where the rest of the team was standing he sheathed his blade and said "I think it is time we get a move on".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"Ok people time to get a move on. We have to walk to their main city, and it is several kilometres away." She turned pulling her cloak around her before heading out of the facility. The groups arrive at the main city at nightfall and sneak past the guards. Eolyon turned to the others and led them into a back alley. "Ok we are in. I need Yeleth, Cadeyrn, Balrier and Sorandril go and break into the govenors palace. Try not to raise the alarm. Me, Manon and Solaste will break into the govenors shrine before we join you. If we haven't arrived by dawn capture the govenor." She nodded to them, before turning and making her way to the shrine. As the seperate groups gained entrance a small group of Imperials standing outside the govenors palace. They are smoking and joking loudly. Two are manning a machine gun nest by the door, while 3 more patrol off to the left, behind a wall. Sorandril's group take out the guards as silently as possible. Meanwhile the other group get inside the shrine. Slowly making their way through and Solaste spots a small chamber with one of the deamon artefacts in. The group gain enterance before setting off the silent alarm. A group of stormtroopers hurtle from an antechamber. Solaste, Manon distract them. Eolyon rushes towards the artefact, but before she reaches it a group of more stormtroopers rushes her.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Solaste was honoured to be placed in the squad with the autarch going after the chaotic artefact and he felt a small leap in his heart at a single hopeful thought:

Was it one of the artefacts he had tried so hard to capture. Would he finally make a break through in the quest that had gradually consumed his very soul.

He followed behind the senior figures and his hand fingered the hilt of the dead sergeants powersword. His rifle and pistol were familiar, well worn weapons yet the powersword was new, fresh and deadly, it's beauty was sharply intoxicating and his breath caught in his chest as he slid it an inch from its sheeth exposing the ebbing mixture of blues that comprised the deadly blade.

He found he had dropped behind the group and quickly refocused his mind upon the task in hand, running his hand along his rifle butt feeling the trigger under his skin. He caught sight of the autarch pushing her way through an open window and he ran forward to follow the Farseer vaulting through and following the autarch keeping his eyes out for any sign of the artefact.

As they prowled the corridors familiar markings leapt out at him and they caused his heart to race, thumping hard as he followed them towards a side chamber. He smiled and pointed

"I think its in there" he whispered.

Solaste pushed the door open and saw the artefact down the end of the hall and he pointed to the autarch as stormtroopers hurtled from an ante chamber. The pistol flew from his holster and he moved infront of the farseer firing three shots before pushing him into cover. He saw the autarch sprinting through and he realised they had to buy her some time and he turned to the Farseer

"Some psyker stuff would be awesome right now"

He twisted from cover and blasted another 3 shots at the stormtroopers hoping he could stall them


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeleth aimed his shuriken catapult att the guard manning the machinegun. He then fires and hits the guard in the head.
''One dead, I hope they don't see us to fast.'' He said smiling while he started to aim for the next guard. And then shot the other guard manning the machine gun in the throat.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorandril moved forwards, brown robes pulled around his body he fell against one of the Guards who pushed him back and said "Damned begger!" and pushed him over onto his back with a crunch. Sorandril laughed as a boot connected with his ribs, well NOT his ribs his armour. The toes crunched back and the man was sent onto his backside as he screamed in agoany. Sorandril drew one of his surgeon blades and slammed it through the mans lung, causing him to fall back he jumped to his feet and spun around, snapping the others throat and strangling the last before turning to the overs and said "Lets go".


----------

